# Hilfe, warum bekomme ich das Wasser nicht klar...?



## murphy78 (12. Juli 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen,

wir haben nun seit April unseren Gartenteich, anfangs hatten wir die Algenblüte nach 3 Wochen war der jedoch wieder klar. Nachdem wir den Teich mir Kieselsteinen und Pflanzen gefüllt haben ist er Trüb geworden und nun irgendwie braun-grün. Auf jedenfall hat man nur etwa 10 - 20 cm Sicht. 
Wir hatten beobachtet das z.B Jutensäcke die wir in den Teich gepackt hatten na kürzester Zeit veralgen, fanden wir auch komisch??? 

Wir hoffen das Ihr uns hier weiter helfen könnt. Sämtliche Beiträge zu Algen habe ich bereits gelesen...

1.) Fische: Unser Fischbesatz beseteht aus ca 6 Goldfischen (Wir füttern 1 Mal am Tag eher mäßig).

2.) Volumen: Unser Teichvolumen beträgt ca 10000 l

3.) Schwerkraftfilter: Evtl. liegt es am Filter? Bei diesem handelt es sich um einen Eigenbau. Er besteht aus 4 Regebtonnen
1. Tonne: 20 Filterbürsten a 60 cm länge, UV Röhre (11 Watt) Bypass 
2. Tonne: 1 grobe Filtermatte, 100 l Helix
3. Tonne 1 mittler Filtermatte, 1 feine Filtermatte, 120 l Filterwürfel
4. Tonne Pumpenkammer, Pumpe (8000l/h)

4.) Temperatur/Sonne: Wir haben in der letzetn Zeit beobachtet das der Teich während der warmen Tage eine Temperatur von ca 28 C in der Tiefenzone hatte. Die Sonne scheint etwa 6 Stunden voll auf den Teich und über Teile des Teiches insgesmt ca. 13 - 14 h. Seit dem haben wir uns ein Sonnensegel gekauft (können wir aber nicht immer aufgebaut lassen da wir nicht immer zuhause sind wegen den Unwettern in der letzen Zeit.

Liebe Grüße und vielen Dank

Murphy


----------



## axel (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, warum bekomme ich das Wasser nicht klar...?*

Guten Morgen Murphy

Stell uns doch mal Fotos von Deinem Teich ein .

lg
axel


----------



## murphy78 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, warum bekomme ich das Wasser nicht klar...?*

Hier sind 2 Bilder von unserem Teich.

Vielleicht sollten ich noch dazu sagen das wir ca. 1000 l frisches Wasser aus der Zisterne hinzulaufen ließen als das Wasser während der letzten Tage so warm war.


----------



## maritim (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, warum bekomme ich das Wasser nicht klar...?*

hallo 

nur mal keine panik!
kannst du bilder von der filteranlage/ zeichnung einstellen?
die aktuellen wasserwerte wären auch interessant.

was ich so an filterdaten lese, dann müsste dein filter die sache mit dem kleinen finger erledigen.

dein teich ist noch sehr jung und es muss sich erstmal alles einspielen.
bis eine biologie im teich steht vergeht einiges an zeit! 

grob würde ich sagen, das du dich noch paar wochen in geduld üben musst und dann kommt der rest von alleine.
wenn du ungeduldig bist, dann könntest du den 11 watt uvc gegen einen größeren uvc austauschen.
aber wie gesagt...wenn du filterbilder/zeichnung, wasserwerte einstellst, dann kommen wir der sache sicher auf die spur.


----------



## Windless (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, warum bekomme ich das Wasser nicht klar...?*

Ich würde erstmal sagen, Futter einstellen ;D
Hast du Teicherde drin ? Die von den Pflanzen muss auch weg.
Dann setzt mal ein paar mehr Pflanzen ein, hilft Wunder ;D
UVC tötet auch die guten Bakterien ab, denk daran.
Schönes WE


----------



## Olli.P (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, warum bekomme ich das Wasser nicht klar...?*

Hi,

also ich würde sagen:



> Nachdem wir den Teich mir Kieselsteinen und Pflanzen gefüllt haben ist er Trüb geworden und nun irgendwie braun-grün.



Kies gewaschen 

Pflanzen mit Teicherde 



> Wir hatten beobachtet das z.B Jutensäcke die wir in den Teich gepackt hatten na kürzester Zeit veralgen



Jutensäcke = Naturprodukt 

Ich denke mal ihr habt mit dem ganzen Zeugs gleichzeitig eine Menge Nährstoffe mit reingepackt..........

Und lt. Werner ( Nymphaion ) haben die Pflanzen gerade Wachstumspause... 


Den Bildern nach zu urteilen, fehlen da eh noch jede Menge Pflanzen....

Die dann auch erst mal wieder anwachsen müssen. 

Ansonsten hilft da nur Geduld.... :smoki


----------



## murphy78 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, warum bekomme ich das Wasser nicht klar...?*

Vielen Dank für Eure Antorten,

leider haben wir den Kies nur zum Teil gewaschen, dass zweite "leider" geht an die Teichpflanzen, hier haben wir leider auch zum Teil Teicherde verwendet weil einige der ersten Pflanzen eingangen sind. 
Die Wasserwerte sind optimal.

Hier ist ein Skizze von meinem Filter.
 

1. Tonne: Hier befinden sich 20 Filterbürsten und die 11 Watt UVC Lampe wie auf dem Bild zu erkennen. Für die UVC Lampe nehme ich das Wasser von einem Schlauch aus etwa der Mitte der Tonne, lasse es durch die UVC Lampe laufen und wieder zurück in die Tonne (Pumpenleistung ca. 2500l / h).
 

2. Tonne: grobe Filtermatte am Boden und darüber 100 l schwimmendes Helix
 
3. Tonne: jeweils von unten 1 mittlere Filtermatte, darüber 1 feine Filtermatte 120 l Filterwürfel in Säcken eng an die Tonnenwand gedrückt
 
4. Tonne: Pumpentonne um das hoffentlich gefilterte Wasser wieder in den Teich zu befördern.
 

Die Tonnen werden jeweils von unten nach open durchflossen, bis auf die Pumpentonne da ist es egal.

Nun bin ich mal gespannt auf Eure Antworten .

Den Tip mit mehr Pflanzen werde ich morgen direkt umsetzen und ein paar Geschäft etwas reicher werden lassen 

Viele Grüße

Murphy


----------



## Olli.P (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, warum bekomme ich das Wasser nicht klar...?*

Hi,

wo sind die Schmutzablässe 


Alles was sich da am Tonnenboden absetzt, muss über kurz oder lang entfernt werden, weil es sonst in Lösung=Nährstoffe übergeht.....


----------



## murphy78 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, warum bekomme ich das Wasser nicht klar...?*

Hallo Olli,

bisher habe ich die Tonne immer komplett gereinigt, jedoch kam das noch nicht sehr oft vor, und übermäßig schmutzig was diese dann auch nicht, würde denn das anbringen der Tonnenhähne als Schmutzablaß genügen?

Gruß

Murphy


----------



## Olli.P (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, warum bekomme ich das Wasser nicht klar...?*

Nö.......

Meiner Meinung nach nicht..... 

Da muss ja auch ein gewisser Flow zustande kommen damit der Schmutz mit weggezogen wird. 

Ich bin immer öfter der Meinung, das selbst meine DN 50 Schmutzablässe an meinem Filter ( die schon dran waren ) zu klein sind...... 

Optimal wären sicher Ablässe in DN 110.


----------



## para (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, warum bekomme ich das Wasser nicht klar...?*

Habe bei mir auch keine Schmutzablässe da der Boden mit einer Schmutzwasserpumpe kurzfristig gereinigt wird.


----------



## murphy78 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, warum bekomme ich das Wasser nicht klar...?*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten,

1.) was haltet Ihr denn ansonsten von dem Filter? Sollte er seine Aufgabe in dem Aufbau erledigen?

2.) Sollte eigentlich die Tonne mit dem Helix von Zeit zu Zeit auch gereinigt werden? Ich bin immer davon ausgegangen das die Bakterien ihren Teil zur Säuberung beitragen und somit den Mulm (Nitrat, Ammoniak, Schadstoffe usw.) in quasi Luft auflösen (sorry für diese laienhafte Formulierung doch der genaue Chemisch/Biologische-Prozess ist mir momentan nicht bekannt).

3.) Meint Ihr mein UVC Bypass funktioniert in dieser Konstellation?

Viele Grüße

Murphy


----------



## Klausile (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, warum bekomme ich das Wasser nicht klar...?*

Hallo Murphy,

der Filter sollte so, wie du ihn aufgebaut hast, schon funktionieren.
Die Helix Tonne musst du ebenfalls reinigen, da sich leider nix in Luft auflöst.
Auch die Bakterien hinterlassen dreck. Vor allem sterben diese auch ab und bilden dann auch einen schönen braunen Schlamm.
Bei deinem UVC sehe ich keine Pumpe, auch bin ich der Meinung das 11 Watt ein wenig mager sind. Ich selbst betreibe bei ca. 15.000 Liter eine 36 Watt UVC, diese aber nur dann, wenn das Wasser trübe ist. Sobald das Wasser wieder klar erscheint schalte ich die UVC aus.

Ich sehe bei deinem Filter das Problem darin, den ausgefilterten Dreck aus dem System heraus zu bekommen. Wie das gut funktionieren soll, kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## murphy78 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, warum bekomme ich das Wasser nicht klar...?*

Hallo Klaus,

ich habe natürlich eine Pumpe in der Tonne, etwa auf halber höhe, laut Hersteller schafft diese 2500 l/h.

Gruß

Murphy


----------



## DrNo (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, warum bekomme ich das Wasser nicht klar...?*

Hi,
mir erging es einmal ähnlich. Algenblüte und generell Algen entstehen dadurch, dass zuviele Nährstoffe im Wasser enthalten sind.  Zudem kommt noch dazu, dass die Sonne direkt auf den Teich knallt. Um klares Wasser zu erhalten gibt es meiner Meinung nur zwei Möglichkeiten 1. einen guten Filter und 2. (fast noch wichtiger) Pflanzen. Vor allem Unterwasserpflanzen wie __ Tausendblatt und __ Wasserpest sorgen für klares Wasser. Sie entziehen dem Wasser die Nährstoffe und entziehen somit den Algen die Grundlage. Da Tausendblatt und Wasserpest sich sehr schnell vermehren, sollte man diese am besten in kleinen Körben einpflanzen um diese ggf. später etwas zu minimieren. Natürlich wird dies nicht von heute auf morgen gehen, aber langfristig ist das die beste Möglichkeit. 
Bei mir hat es immer geklappt.Hoffe geholfen zu haben

Viele Grüße

Torsten


----------



## murphy78 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, warum bekomme ich das Wasser nicht klar...?*

Hallo an alle,

ich wollte mich noch einmal für die Tip's und den Hinweis mich in Geduld zu üben bedanken. Mittlerweile ist der Teich seit über einer Woche wieder absolut klar und das heißt bis auf den Teichboden und der ist 1,70 m von der Wasseroberfläche entfernt. 

Ich habe lediglich einen ganzen Sack Pflanzen eingesetzt und zusätzliches Filtermaterial (Filterwürfel) meinem Filter gegönnt. Zusätzlich denke ich hat es auch etwas mit den gefallenen Temperaturen zu tun gehabt. Während der Algenplage hatte mein Teich > 28 Grad Wassertemperatur gehabt. Die Algen haben auf allem angefangen zu wachsen was sich im Teich befunden hatte.

Daher hoffe ich das nun auch klar bleibt, ansonsten melde ich mich wieder 

Vielen Dank

Gruß

Murphy


----------

